# what do you shoot?



## 3dmama (Sep 25, 2002)

I am shooting a Mathews LX for indoors and 3d.  But I think I will get an Ovation for indoors in January


----------



## thedogmother (Jan 8, 2004)

I am shooting a Hoyt Sierratec for hunting and 3D and as soon as it comes in I will be shooting a Hoyt Vipertec for 3D's.


----------



## heathshayne (Feb 15, 2004)

For hunting and 3-D I shoot a hoyt ultratec XT2000, and for target I shoot an ultratec XT3000.  Gotta love the the hoyts!!!   
Heather


----------



## mainiax (Jan 25, 2004)

I have a cougar III with fury x cams for indoors and a Cougar IIII with nitrous cams for 3d and hunting.


----------



## waterdragonlpn (Jun 21, 2004)

I shoot Mathews Mustang for hunting and indoor shoots( target and 3-D). I got my Mustang for hunting, then got talked into trying indoor shoots. Gotta say that I just might have the quietest bow when standing on the line. LOL


----------



## Ms.Sapphire (Dec 15, 2004)

heathshayne said:


> For hunting and 3-D I shoot a hoyt ultratec XT2000, and for target I shoot an ultratec XT3000.  Gotta love the the hoyts!!!
> Heather


Definately agree.. You gotta love those Hoyts!! My b/f got my sapphire as my starter bow this summer. He spoiled me right off!!  I couldn't be any more happy with it.


----------



## Paul Mohr (Dec 20, 2002)

I'm not a girl, but I'm little so is it ok if I chime in?

I shoot a bowtech Mighty Mighty VFT at 26 inches and around 53 lbs most of the time.

It's a nice little bow for short draw archers, It is pretty effecient even after lowering the draw length and weight. I love the grip as well. It was a toss up between the MM and a hoyt, they both felt pretty good in my hands. The draw is a little harsh compared to other bows though, but that speed has to come from some where right.

Paul


----------



## PA Deer Chaser (Dec 20, 2003)

I'm not a girl either, but I'd like to add another vote for the Sierratec. I got one for my wife back in April and she's been shooting better and better with it each time to the range. She's been kicking my butt in league with it, too!  

I'm very proud of her. Her first night in league, she was so nervous I thought she was going to pass out. She managed to shoot 10 points above her personal best that night! She shoots better and better each week. Every personal best she has had since has been in league!


----------



## Paul Mohr (Dec 20, 2002)

I originally went looking for a seiratec, then I shot the ultrasport and liked it better, for less money to boot. I thought the Ultra sport drew smoother and it was longer. Just seemed like a better over all package for less money is all. I almost got it until I shot the MM. Sometimes I wish I would have stuck with the ultrasport. I mean I like my mighty might and all, but I could have saved a few hundred bucks for other stuff. 

I shot the rintec as well, and it's pretty nice if your really little.

Paul


----------



## PA Deer Chaser (Dec 20, 2003)

I thought about the Ultrasport. My sister has one and likes it. She is a bit taller than my wife, though. My wife is 5'3" and the Sierratec seems to fit her perfectly. Man, the way she's shooting, I don't know if we could have found any better fit.


----------



## Paul Mohr (Dec 20, 2002)

I'm 5'3", 5'4" as well. I did like the seriatec, don't get me wrong. I just thought the Ultrasport was as nice for less money, and it seemed to draw a bit smoother as well to me. 

The salesman said it was because of the longer ATA or something.

I really wanted a cybertec with the versa cam, but they don't make it anmore. Guess I waited too long to buy a bow.

Paul


----------



## Paul Mohr (Dec 20, 2002)

Sorry girls, we'll let you have your forum back now.


----------



## PA Deer Chaser (Dec 20, 2003)

Yeah, sorry about that! I just stopped here to brag up my girl a bit.  Sorry.


----------



## schorton (Jul 22, 2003)

i am a girl. well, an old lady. i shoot the martin phantom with nitrous cams--love it!!! i shoot navigators at the single blue/white and gold tips at the gold.


----------



## HoytyToytyChick (Aug 2, 2004)

I shoot a Hoyt MT Sport for hunting and a Hoyt Sapphire for target...thus HoytyToytyChick. =-)
Amanda


----------



## huntersangel32 (Jun 4, 2004)

*what I shoot*

I am shooting a PSE Durango Lite, am wanting to get a firestorm lite for hunting.


----------



## sammyrainbow (Dec 28, 2004)

I shoot a Hoyt Ultratec XT2000 for indoor/fita and I had to go with the Bowtech Extreme VFT for hunting and 3D. You just cannot match the speed. I shoot about 45 lbs at a 29.5 inch draw and am getting 300fps out of my Bowtech. The Hoyt is sweet to shoot, but I guess I am a speed freak!

Sam


----------



## Archer Elaine (Feb 16, 2004)

Mathews Icon for Indoor
Hoyt Ultra Tec for 3D
Mathews SQ2 for hunting


----------



## BowChic (Dec 12, 2004)

I shoot a HOYT Ultratec XT2000 in purple.


----------



## Outdoor Gal (Oct 23, 2003)

Martin Phantom II with magnum limbs, Fusion (single) cam for hunting and 3-D
and Martin Phantom II with elite limbs, Nitrous (dual) cams for indoor.

Shoot carbon arrows with hunting/3-D setup, and aluminum arrows for indoor.


----------



## doegirl (Sep 22, 2004)

Mainly a bowhunter. Main bow is a Hoyt MT Sport, backup is a Parker Challenger.


----------



## boyntosj (Jan 13, 2004)

PA Deer Chaser said:


> Yeah, sorry about that! I just stopped here to brag up my girl a bit.  Sorry.


Don't apoligize for that! It's unusual to see one of the men say something positive about women on the AT forum!

I shoot a Hoyt ViperTec and love it!

Jen


----------



## Cybercat (Aug 4, 2003)

*Hoyt all the way.*

HAPPY NEW YEAR

I have a Hoyt Cybertec. I just bought my DH a ultratec. We are both just getting back into our archery.

Tamara, PA


----------



## YNGARCHER (Jun 17, 2003)

I shoot a Darton Maverick SD and wouldn't change. I absolutely love it. I shoot it rather well. As for the rest of my equipment it is different on all of my bows, the only things that are consistent are Carter Releases, Sureloc sights, Golden Key rests, and easton arrows.
What can you say I like diversity.
Katie


----------



## Brittlover (Sep 12, 2004)

I shoot a Parker Premier Mag Competition bow for 3-D shoots. It is purple with white marble limbs. For inside 5-spots I have a PSE Custom Bow. Also purple. I even have a nail polish that matches! My PSE has the tiny Vector V wheels. It really shoots nice and smooth. I have a Toxonics sight on both my bows, and I also shoot Golden Key rests. I shoot with a neutralizer stabilizer.


----------



## PA Deer Chaser (Dec 20, 2003)

boyntosj said:


> Don't apoligize for that! It's unusual to see one of the men say something positive about women on the AT forum!
> 
> I shoot a Hoyt ViperTec and love it!
> 
> Jen


Thank you, Jen! My wife and I hardly get any time together. Archery gives us a little of that much needed time. I enjoy watching her improve and her growing enthusiasm. Beyond that, I think it is fantastic to see women enjoying this sport. I think future growth of archery is very dependent on women being involved, and as far as I'm concerned, there's plenty of room for anyone up there on the line. I love archery and I want to see _people_ involved in it. If the people involved happen to be families, that just helps make the world a better place, don't you think?


----------



## AngieRL (Jan 5, 2005)

Hi everyone, I am new here. I am still shooting my Proline Focus II. Been using the same bow since 1983. 
Angie


----------



## Kimbergsp (Dec 23, 2004)

*Pse*

Hey everyone-
I shoot a PSE Polaris. I have hd the bow for some time now and I am thinking of buying a mathews. Does anybody have any other suggestions on a good bow to buy???

Sarah


----------



## sburk (Mar 25, 2004)

*Parker*

I just got a Parker Challenger, and have only had the chance to shoot about 6 arrows! So far I love it, it is a nice and short bow, but it still has a lot of power. It is also nice because of the nice and light weight. I looked and looked for a bow, and decided on the challenger, because of the way it felt in my hand, like it was made for me! What ever you chose, go with what feels like it fits you. I got that advice a while back, and it was the best advice I have ever gotten Good luck, and hope you enjoy what ever you find.

JoDee


----------



## thedogmother (Jan 8, 2004)

I got my Vipertec last night.   I love it. It is the new platinum color. It is sooo smooth.


----------



## Dragon Queen (Dec 6, 2004)

Gotta PSE Nova with an Arson cam. It's real smooth and doesn't have that hard peak like most single cams.


----------



## mustangthang (Jan 16, 2005)

*mustangthang*



Kimbergsp said:


> Hey everyone-
> I shoot a PSE Polaris. I have hd the bow for some time now and I am thinking of buying a mathews. Does anybody have any other suggestions on a good bow to buy???
> 
> Sarah




I purchased a Mathews Mustang in Feb of 2004. I shot the whole tournament season pregnant with this bow and it is great. I am purchasing a new mustang in tournament color. I would pursuade any women or girl to purchase a mustang. You wont regret it.


----------



## G33k (Jul 16, 2003)

I have a Hoyt MT sport but I shoot recurve in competition and there I shoot a Hoyt Matrix


----------



## Archer17 (Feb 2, 2005)

High Country Power Force X1


----------



## archery480 (Aug 20, 2004)

Hunting, 3-D, & indoors. (Love it all) Have a Hoyt Vipertec "they're going to have to come up with something pretty incredible to make me switch.


----------



## Diamond (Oct 20, 2004)

Diamond Stinger set at 52 lbs
I've already started thinking about a different bow, since Diamond was bought by Bowtech. As of right now they don't offer anything comparable to the 28.5" ATA and 8 3/4" brace height.


----------



## 3dhoyt (Jan 20, 2005)

I shoot a Protec with LXpro limbs. I obvously use it for target & 3D only, no hunting here.


----------



## Trillian (Feb 6, 2005)

My baby is hoyt ultratec xt 3000, (2004) and i just adore it, but now im getting 2005 since my bf has one and i like us to match  (image is everything)  
target and 3d only, im an animal saver, not killer.


----------



## Hunting Goddess (Feb 6, 2005)

I shoot 3d and indoors with hoyt pro tec. Red one for 3d, flame one for indoors.  I hunt with a Kodiak.


----------



## BowTechChic (Feb 8, 2005)

For 3D and indoors I shoot a Bowtech Pro40 Dually. For Hunting I shoot a Bowtech Extreme VFT.


----------



## hoytchick69 (Feb 9, 2005)

I shoot a Hoyt Sierra Tec (silver flames) for Indoor and 3-ds and a Hoyt MT sport for hunting. I just found this website, and am happy that there are other women talking about this kind of stuff. I shoot with all MEN. No women around here shoot.


----------



## doume (Feb 1, 2003)

Welcome aboard hoytchick69  

I shoot indoor & outdoor FITA tourneys (no other organisation here), W&W riser with Border limbs for recurve and a nice blue Merlin Vision+ for compound ... 2004-2005 season is compound only ... really difficult to make a choice so I'll try shooting both in the future


----------



## BowTechChic (Feb 8, 2005)

I shoot with all men too. Most of the time I even kick their butts!!!!  


hoytchick69 said:


> I shoot a Hoyt Sierra Tec (silver flames) for Indoor and 3-ds and a Hoyt MT sport for hunting. I just found this website, and am happy that there are other women talking about this kind of stuff. I shoot with all MEN. No women around here shoot.


----------



## hoytchick69 (Feb 9, 2005)

*hey*

Bowtec chick, you shooting at states this year? This will be my first year and I am scared I heard there is like 300-400 people per line. Oh well gotta get the first year out of me. That is how it was at the IBO worlds last year, got my new bow 2 weeks before. Did ok, but was a little intimated. Next year look out LOL


----------



## BowTechChic (Feb 8, 2005)

hoytchick69 said:


> Bowtec chick, you shooting at states this year? This will be my first year and I am scared I heard there is like 300-400 people per line. Oh well gotta get the first year out of me. That is how it was at the IBO worlds last year, got my new bow 2 weeks before. Did ok, but was a little intimated. Next year look out LOL



We're thinking about shooting states this year. Wanted to go to the worlds last year but things were kind of crazy. We were getting ready to go to Canada for an archery only black bear hunt. So that took up alot of our time. Hopefully we'll make it this year.


----------



## Huntin4Elk (Mar 11, 2004)

I shoot an old Ben Pearson Recurve...........no sights, off the shelf with woodies.

I love that bow.

I do have a wheelie too. I hunt with a Parker Challenger..............but my goal is to put it away and hunt with a recurve as soon as I'm comfortable enough to take a step like that.


----------



## LU E LU I (Mar 29, 2003)

For ASA 3D Comp I shoot the Parker Ultra Lite 31 in the Turqoise Mist Riser, wheel and cam with the Marble White Limbs and a self made custom grip, shooting 26 inch draw at 57lbs.

For Bowhunting I shoot The Parker Phoenix 34, 26 inch draw shooting 57 to 63 lbs and a Parker Ultra Lite 31, 26 inch draw at 57lbs.

I have a New Parker Phoenix 36 for Indoor on the way, in 50-60lbs.
I am currently shooting lower poundage due to rotator Cuff Problems, but working on getting the poundage back up but have to wait to see if they will be doing the shoulder surgery   .
Deborah


----------



## Archercpl (Dec 14, 2003)

I shoot a Hoyt Protec 3000 limbs Wheels for indoors blue (the purple came out two days after I got my blue one and I am still mad about that) I just orderd a Hoyt Protec Elite with cam1/2 for out doors


----------



## Deedle Bug (Feb 25, 2005)

I shoot a Hoyt Ultra Sport. I bought it for hunting, but I have also used it this year for 3d. My husband & I recently order new target bows and I ordered another Ultra Sport even though I could have gotten any model. I like the Ultra Sport because of its length (36"axle to axle), but it is still very lightweight. The grip feels good & it doesn't hurt the bank account that bad either.


----------



## Twang! (Apr 20, 2002)

Martin dream catcher and a Martin Tigress, I love the sport,and I like to get the neighbor kids shooting too. People cant believe how fun it is until they try it. I think if I could recomend one thing- it would be try and introduce more young people to the sport. The one thing that most of the kids who have come here have said is its more fun to shoot bows then plink cans with pistols. They didnt even think of shooting a bow! Just make sure everyone has arm guards!!!!!


----------



## Mathews02 (May 10, 2003)

i shoot a Mathews Conquest 2 and Conquest 3...I have a Conquest Apex on the way I'm hoping it will shoot just as well as the other two. I do a lot of NFAA and NAA indoor/outdoor tournaments.


----------



## Friar Tuck (Nov 18, 2004)

*Shooters*

My wife shoots a Browning Micro Midas II and loves the little bow. Must admit I was quite surprised at the performance of the Micro.

Good Shooting Ladies.


----------



## cfuhrer (Mar 4, 2004)

Martin Cougar


----------



## dea dell'arco (Feb 28, 2005)

Hoyt Accutec...older bow, but still shoots great.


----------



## love'n-archery (Mar 12, 2005)

I shoot a martin phantom. I shoot with my husband and his guy friends but I think it is great. They always have great advice. :smile:


----------



## Guest (Mar 18, 2005)

I shoot a Mathews Conquest 3 for 3-D. I got a Bowtech Liberty last hunting season and loved it. Thinking of getting a Bowtech Old Glory to shoot competition with. But not quite ready to give up my Mathews.


----------



## Kman (Jan 29, 2005)

*Best of both worlds!!!*

Here's what I shoot and love them both. I can't say I favor either brand. Hoyt for indoor and outback for 3D and hunting!!!!


----------



## STSmansdaughter (Mar 11, 2005)

I shoot a Bowtech Mighty Mite. I'm hoping to get another one soon, but in tournament colors.


----------



## Tropicalfruitmo (Mar 17, 2005)

I shoot a Matthews Mustang (Rootbeer) for league and tournaments, a PSE Image recurve for working with my JOAD kids (and for fun), and an old Indian longbow for 3D (non-competitive unless you count trying to beat my daughter).

My daughter (age 14) shoots a Browning Micro Adrenaline that started life as a Micro Midas until she outgrew it and I sent it in to Browning to be upgraded.
She also has an Indian longbow.

As far as the rest of the set-up, we both have similar equipment. Pro-tuner rests and Davis sights. I have a Vegas Spot scope while she has a Bulls-eye, both with superball peeps with clarifiers. I have a Vibracheck carbon stabilizer and she has a Cartel aluminum one. I use a Stan Luxor release, she has a Tru-ball sweet spot 3. Both have Thunderstorm arrows for indoor and She has Medallions for outdoor (I'm not sure what I want yet).


----------



## Ingrid Olofsson (Aug 16, 2003)

Hi I shoot Hoyt UltraElite XT 2000 54# 26" Cam & Half 
on the bow i got Speciality Scoop, Copper John sight 3D,
GKF Infinity rest, and release is Carter Two Shot & Zenith
Beiter long rod 35" and v bar Beiter 10"
string is Winner Choise purple,

this bow has been absolut the best bow ever :smile: 

//Ingrid


----------



## PSEjawsette (Feb 25, 2005)

*Pse*

Anodized blue Vengeance NRG One Cam :thumbs_up


----------



## Archeryrocks! (Mar 1, 2005)

Ms.Sapphire said:


> Just wondering what all the other girls are shooting out there.


I'm shooting a Mathews Mustang for hunting and 3D. It really is quiet and fast for its short draw length. :smile: :star:


----------



## LU E LU I (Mar 29, 2003)

I shoot a Parker Ultra Lite 31 Competition Turquoise Mist 3D Bow for ASA tournament competition.
I shoot A Parker Pheonix 34 for Bowhunting.
And am going to shoot a Parker Pheonix 36 for indoors next winter.
I shoot all with a 26 inch draw and shoot 57 lbs for 3D and am shooting 
64 lbs for bowhunting for next season.

Deborah :wink: 

" Parker Compound Bows Field Staff "
" Golden Key Futura Staff Shooter "
" Stone Mountain Bow Strings Staff Shooter "
" T.R.U Ball Staff Shooter "
" Sam's Pro Shop Staff Shooter "


----------



## Crow Terminator (Jan 21, 2003)

I went to the bow shop to pick up my fiance a Mathews Mustang but the archery tech talked me out of it. He said the Mustang was more of a kids bow and starter bow than anything. 

I started her off with a Champion Badger to see if she was going to like shooting. That was her starter bow. I felt she needed something more professional and consistent, thus why I thought the Mustang was a good candidate. None of the archery shops around here keep bows in stock for women. The archery tech actually talked me into getting her a used but great looking Ultra 2 hanging on the used rack. He said lots of the ASA ladies shoot the Ultra 2 and do quite well with it.

So we got some 50# limbs for it and a 25" MiniMax cam. The problem is that the draw cycle on the Ultra 2 is rougher than what was on her Badger and where she was easily pulling nearly 50 pounds with the Badger, we had to back the Ultra 2 out to 40 pounds just so she can shoot it comfortably. If I would have known that, I would have probably got 40# limbs instead. Well the 25" MiniMax cam wound up being a tad short for her too. She really needed a 26" draw length but we put a D-Loop on the bow to help her out. We felt that going to a 26" cam would also make the bow harder to pull back and that is the last thing she needed. I set her up with some Easton Redline 690s with 1.5" QuikSpin vanes and 60 grain tips. That was the lightest arrow I could find in her spine range. Her bow is shooting right at 240 FPS. I wish I could get her up to around 260 as that would help her bandaid her yardage guessing.


----------



## Cub1 (Apr 1, 2005)

Just to get me started, my dad set me up with a Browning recurve, and after that, my second bow was a camo PSE Spider. My third bow was the same thing only blue. And now I am shoothing a Merlin Supernova. It's silver with a gold fade. Hopfully, I'll be shooting olympic-style recurve by summer!


----------



## oneida4me (Feb 2, 2005)

*what do you shoot*

I shoot an Oneida Black eagle that has been superized to a Monster Bow MR95. 
Fast, quiet and silky smooth. 

42 lbs
26.5" draw
85% let off
225 fps 
358 g arrrow

Dare to be rare


----------



## XShot4062 (Jan 30, 2005)

*What I shoot!*

My bow is a Hoyt Matrix with M1 limbs, 2005 version!!!! I love this bow!!! It's so smooth! I have been shooting for 1 year, and I have competed at state and national levels, next year, Im headed for international competitions!

-Lauren


----------



## str8bowbabe (Apr 20, 2005)

I am shooting an AR31 for 5-spot, 3-ds and hunting. I love it. It is just a great all around bow. It shoots smooth and is super quiet. For anyone who has not shot one, I suggest you do. They are light-weight, dead in the hand and have a 8" brace height. What more do you want?


----------



## Jerry/NJ (Jan 17, 2003)

str8bowbabe said:


> What more do you want?


You to shoot it for me??? LOL


----------



## ArcherySquaw (Jun 30, 2004)

I shoot a Parker Challenger......A wonderful surprise from my fiance!!! Where would I be without ya?!?!   *(B)Parker Challenger(/B)*


----------



## Lady Archer (May 1, 2005)

Hiya Girlies and guys he he,

I shoot a Hoyt Ultratec-Painted flag-2000 limb for 3Ds
I have hunted with a Hoyt Cybertec camo and have only killed bucks with it  
Dunno if the bow is charmed or what mg: 
I have just purchased me a new hunting bow- the Hoyt V-Tec  
Hope it produces as well as the cybertec has.

Still got ole faithful in the closet hangin tho :angel: 

I used to shoot a Mathews FX before my back surgery a few years ago, it won me many tourneys and second in 3D State shoot.

I love my Hoyts but will not cut down any bow, its what suits you and what you shoot the best.

All bows have different personalities :shade:


----------



## Bowhuntin' Babe (May 2, 2005)

I shoot a bowtech TomKat. I absolutely love it. I would really like to get a Patriot though to gain some speed.


----------



## benchleg90 (Feb 19, 2005)

*Bowtech*

Just bought my wife the Marinda the other day. She loves it. Its a shade heavy. But a very nice little bow


----------



## dodgetech (Nov 16, 2003)

*ttt*

wonder what obssession shoots a hoyt what??


----------



## TradGirl (May 6, 2005)

I just found this site and am so happy to see other female archers! I'm the only one in my area and it gets old 

My Husband, Daughter (who is 8) and I all shoot traditional. I have a brand new Bear Kodiak Pony 52" recurve that shoots at 35#. I love it but am still getting used to the performance as opposed to the old browning that I used to shoot.

Are there any other female traditional archers out there?


----------



## dea dell'arco (Feb 28, 2005)

TradGirl said:


> I just found this site and am so happy to see other female archers! I'm the only one in my area and it gets old
> 
> My Husband, Daughter (who is 8) and I all shoot traditional. I have a brand new Bear Kodiak Pony 52" recurve that shoots at 35#. I love it but am still getting used to the performance as opposed to the old browning that I used to shoot.
> 
> Are there any other female traditional archers out there?



Welcome aboard. I am not a traditional shooter...but yes there are others on the forum. They are sure to pop their heads in sooner or later.


----------

